# SEX BEFORE THE TRANSFER



## mundo (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi 

I am interested to know whether having sex before my transfer (transfer is tomorrow morning) might help the embryos stick. Does anyone have any advice on the matter? For reference: this will be my second attempt at IVF/ICSI. 

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mundo,

I have heard acupuncturist's mention this, but I am not aware of clinics advising this, so whether it actually helps or not is not medically proven.

I would say it is a personal choice.

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP.

Stacey
X


----------



## mundo (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Stacey,

Not sure what to do to be honest. Still, thanks for the feedback and the good luck wishes. Much appreciated! 

Thanks

Mundo


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Mundo  honestly lol as I haven't heard or read about that  but the thought of transfer  when you think about that they can see and I am pretty sure they will know you have done it the night before  I would have died lol  good luck for tomorrow
Becky7 xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Becky!!   you crack me up!

know what you mean though.....

mundo good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

True though duckybun  you never know lol  but in those situation we got to make a joke on this diffcuit journey eh
Becky7 xx


----------



## ellesters (May 13, 2010)

Hi Mundo,

Obviously you already made your decision, since your TX was over a month ago! I see you haven't posted since then so really hope it all went well for you!

However, since I'm sure other ladies will wonder, for future reference I thought I would post a link to a study showing that sex, before and during an TX cycle may have a positive effect of both pregnancy rate and early loss. Particularly relevant as lots of clinics say to avoid. Bonk away I say!

"exposure to semen around the time of embryo transfer increases the likelihood of successful early embryo implantation and development"

The effect of intercourse on pregnancy rates during assisted human reproduction http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.long

xx Ellie

/links


----------

